# New necklace



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The lady who hosted our jewelry open house on the 15th liked the necklace on the left, but she wanted it to be in dark Fall colors. I just got it done today, but now I have to make matching earrings and a bracelet. I'll probably make the bracelet with memory wire, because I think it will be sturdier than it would be if I used a bunch of strands and a clasp. Also, I'm going to either make or buy a different clasp for the necklace...this one is too wimpy. I should weigh it...I think the necklace weighs at least a pound!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

How lovely 
I can see the blue/green one on someone sitting at a Cabana sipping rum in the Caribbean. The autumn one on a VERY stylish lady wearing a deep colored wool suit, perhaps with a long leather coat. yup. 

good idea about the wire for the bracelets. they take a lot of beating. Have you thought about making a clasp? heavyweight S hook types?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Very Beautiful! I especially like the Autumn Colors


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> How lovely The autumn one on a VERY stylish lady wearing a deep colored wool suit, perhaps with a long leather coat.


The lady who ordered it IS very stylish. She wears things that I could only dream of having the guts to wear. When I first met her, she had salt and pepper SPIKED hair. I'm not talking about sort of sticking up...it was completely spiked. She has since tamed it down a bit, but she still is very striking. She has one of those personalities that you either love or hate. She used to drive me nuts, because I thought she was a snob. But, when I got to know her, I realized she is just very self-confident and isn't intimidated by anyone.


----------

